# Time Capsule, LiveBoxe V2, Accès Extérieur



## Loxa (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter une Time Capsule, elle est branchée à ma Liveboxe en Ethernet. J'ai desactivé le wifi de la Boxe et utlise celui de la TC (en mode pont). Tout fonctionne bien, sauvegarde de mon macbook air (mountain lion), partage imprimante sur le réseau locale, ainsi qu'un disque dur externe.

Après moult recherche sur le net et sur ce forum, je n'arrive pas à acces à mes fichiers sur ma TC depuis un réseau extérieur.

J'ai vu qu'il fallait utiliser Dyndns à parametrer sur la liveboxe, ce que j'ai fait mais quand je veux me connecter le mac en tapant afp://mydns.dyndns.org me dit que c'est impossible.

J'ai aussi vu que normalement avec Icloud ca devait marcher mais pareil la connexion échoue...

J'en appelle à votre aide, car sinon je vais me faire rembourser la TC car je pensais vraiment l'utiliser à distance ..

Merci


----------



## Loxa (11 Septembre 2012)

Re bonsoir, 
depuis mon message j'arrive à acceder a ma TC via mon mac quand je ne suis pas sur le même réseau grace à Icloud. j'ai pu trouvé une adresse afp pour l'emplacement de mon dossier stocké sur la TC.
Ma question maintenant est de savoir comment y acceder via un pc windows?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Septembre 2012)

non faut pas faire afp...  il te faut accès à ta livebox via le http://192.168.1.1 dans ton navigateur web et là tu vas parametrer ta box pour ouvrir les ports adéquats.

MAIS attention faire cela t'expose à ce que des personnes de l'extérieur accèdent à ta machine... méfiance.


----------



## Loxa (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
quelle port dois je ouvrir? je suis obligé d'utiliser un DynDns?


----------



## Loxa (20 Septembre 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## drs (20 Septembre 2012)

non tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser Dyndns si tu as une ip fixe et que tu la mémorises.
Sinon, utilises Dyndns.

Ensuite, pour accéder à tes fichiers depuis chez toi, tu fais: afp://adresse_ip_TC
Jusque là tout est OK.

Mais depuis l'extérieur, ta TC est "cachée" par ta livebox. Il va donc falloir que tu te connectes sur ta box (sur l'ip publique), qui elle va rediriger les requetes vers la TC (j'espère être clair).

Donc, dans l'ordre:
1. Tu connais ton adresse IP publique et tu passes au point 3
2. Si tu ne connais pas ton ip, va sur http://www.monip.org qui te la donneras
3. Sur ta livebox, via l'interface d'administration, tu configures la redirection de port (vois ICI le tuto à ce sujet. Il y en a plein d'autre, je te laisse regarder ça sur ton ami Google)
4. Le port pour l'afp est le 548
5. Dans ta TC, il va falloir lui dire que les disques sont accessibles via WAN (dans les options du disque)

Et voilà 

Donc, pour te connecter sur ta TC depuis l'extérieur: afp://adresse_ip_publique

*ATTENTION: *comme dis au-dessus, il y aura donc un port d'ouvert et facilement accessible. Saches le.
Une possibilité consiste à utiliser un port différend pour la connexion extérieure. Dans ce cas, au lieu de mettre le 548 en source de ta redirection, tu mets autre chose (entre 1024 et 65535).
Il faudra alors te connecter avec: afp://adresse_ip_publique:XXXX (XXXX=N° du port choisi).
Ca n'évite pas les intrusions, mais ca permet de ne pas reconnaitre tout de suite le protocole afp.


----------



## Loxa (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, merci pour ce petit tuto  malheureusement ça ne marche toujours pas 
1) pour l'adresse ip elle change tous les jours non?
3) pour la redirection des ports sur la livebox je suis allé dans configuration -> administration avancée -> NAT/PAT j'ai mis 548 dans port externe et port interne pour le protocol j'ai mis TCP UDP et pour l'équipement ma TC.
4) quand je tape sur se connecter au réseau afp://ip_livebox  j'ai le message echec de la connexion..
5) dans la TC je suis aller dans Disques puis j'ai mis "sécuriser les disques avec un mots de passes".
Dois je faire d'autres réglages? je commence un peu à desesperement et commence à envisager l'achat d'un NAS..

Merci !


----------



## drs (24 Septembre 2012)

Loxa a dit:


> Bonsoir, merci pour ce petit tuto  malheureusement ça ne marche toujours pas
> 1) pour l'adresse ip elle change tous les jours non?


Tout dépend de ton FAI. Mais si ton IP change tous les jours, DYNDns peut être interressant



Loxa a dit:


> 3) pour la redirection des ports sur la livebox je suis allé dans configuration -> administration avancée -> NAT/PAT j'ai mis 548 dans port externe et port interne pour le protocol j'ai mis TCP UDP et pour l'équipement ma TC.
> 4) quand je tape sur se connecter au réseau afp://ip_livebox  j'ai le message echec de la connexion..



Et tu as bien redirigé vers l'adresse ip WAN de la TC?



Loxa a dit:


> 5) dans la TC je suis aller dans Disques puis j'ai mis "sécuriser les disques avec un mots de passes".
> Dois je faire d'autres réglages? je commence un peu à desesperement et commence à envisager l'achat d'un NAS..



As tu bien connecté ta box sur le port WAN de la TC?
As-tu autorisé l'accès à la TC depuis le WAN?


----------



## Loxa (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

il semble que l'IP change tt les 24h mais bon les solutions DynDns sont payantes.. donc un petit coup de teamviewer pour se connecter au site d'ip avec mon mac devrait faire l'affaire..

Ma TC apparait dans ma livebox comme un équipement avec une adresse ip du type 192.168.1.17 j'ai redirigé les ports vers cette adresse. Peut etre que je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'est l' "IP WAN"?

Ma box est branché en ethernet sur le WAN. J'ai desactivé le wifi de la box pour utiliser celui de la TC. Dans les réglages Réseau de la TC j'ai mis le mode pont, et j'ai activé le Controle d'acces.

Merci de votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## drs (26 Septembre 2012)

Curieux que ca ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé sur la mienne, qui est en mode routeur, et ça fonctionne avec les paramètres que tu voies:


----------



## Loxa (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour ma fenetre airport ne se présente pas du tout de la même façon que la votre :




1ere onglet 





2eme onglet





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/capturedcran20120926234.png/





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/capturedcran20120926234.png/

Ai je fais les bon réglages?
merci


----------



## drs (30 Septembre 2012)

Vraisemblablent, tu ne peux pas activer le partage via Wan en mode pont!

Ce qu'il faudrait essayer, c'est de relier ta TC à ta box via un port LAN et non pas par le WAN, et laisser le port wan vide.


----------

